# Manipuri student beaten up in Bangalore for not speaking Kannada.



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

For those of you who don't believe that Indians are racist:



> In a suspected hate crime in Bangalore a 26-year-old engineering student was beaten up by a group of men who reportedly abused and then attacked him for not speaking Kannada.
> 
> All three accused, all cab drivers, were arrested, reported Times Now.
> 
> ...



Source: Racist shame in Bangalore: Manipuri boy beaten up for not speaking Kannada - Firstpost


----------



## kaz (Oct 16, 2014)

WTF...Got 2 months to learn Kannada.... *HELP*


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> WTF...Got 2 months to learn Kannada.... *HELP*



Just keep the right company.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> WTF...Got 2 months to learn Kannada.... *HELP*



Don't worry bro.
These idiots need to know that they are in a country called India and not Karnataka. Ask them to speak in Hindi.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Don't worry bro.
> These idiots need to know that they are in a country called India and not Karnataka. Ask them to speak in Hindi.



They'd probably just s*** themselves.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 16, 2014)

I do not support the beatings.

That said there may be some other reason too behind the incident as Kannadigas in general are very tolerant linguistic group so much so that Hindi has literally become the common language in Bangalore. 

Please avoid labelling people idiots because they do not speak Hindi.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I do not support the beatings.
> 
> That said there may be some other reason too behind the incident as Kannadigas in general are very tolerant linguistic group so much so that Hindi has literally become the common language in Bangalore.
> 
> Please avoid labelling people idiots because they do not speak Hindi.



I am also from Karnataka. I am talking about the people who beat the guy.

BTW, I speak Kannada, hindi, english, punjabi and konkani.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> WTF...Got 2 months to learn Kannada.... *HELP*



Learn Spoken Kannada


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> WTF...Got 2 months to learn Kannada.... *HELP*



Bunch of rowdies did that. Feel free to msg me anytime tho, will translate what you want into kannada. 

Everyone in my college including teachers speak Telegu, Tamil or Malayalam, but not Kannada


----------



## kaz (Oct 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just keep the right company.


Yup..I always do 



Gollum said:


> Don't worry bro.
> These idiots need to know that they are in a country called India and not Karnataka. Ask them to speak in Hindi.


Thanks 




RCuber said:


> Learn Spoken Kannada


woooow...this is cool  thanks 



Anorion said:


> Bunch of rowdies did that. Feel free to msg me anytime tho, will translate what you want into kannada.


Haaaahaa... I am gonna learn it real fast now


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I am also from Karnataka. I am talking about the people who beat the guy.
> 
> BTW, I speak Kannada, hindi, english, punjabi and *konkani*.


  @Gollum, I am surprisingly fascinated, not in the wrong or negative sense, to learn that you speak Konkani. 



Spoiler



Ye aikun mhojea kallzak khub khuxallkai bhogli.


----------



## moniker (Oct 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Don't worry bro.
> These idiots need to know that they are in a country called India and not Karnataka. Ask them to speak in Hindi.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They'd probably just s*** themselves.



And why should they speak in Hindi? What those bunch of morons did was despicable, but two wrongs don't make a right. You are being just as racist if you ask the southies to speak Hindi.


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I do not support the beatings.
> 
> That said there may be some other reason too behind the incident as Kannadigas in general are very tolerant linguistic group so much so that Hindi has literally become the common language in Bangalore.
> 
> Please avoid labelling people idiots because they do not speak Hindi.



I have seen locals in Bangalore misbehaving and ill treating outsiders.Even a roadside fruit salad vendor bashed my friend saying due to you outsiders we are losing jobs.
Even i faced similar situation. If you ask them address they just laugh at you saying what the hell are you doing here.
This is bitter truth.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2014)

The victim's statement to Deccan Herald 

"In my four years in Bangalore, I never faced such a situation. I did not expect any such thing. I was unlucky. In every society, there are people who are good and others who are bad. It depends on an individual and one cannot blame the whole society. I still do not feel any insecurity. I don't have any grudges." 

And yep, cannot expect South Indians to speak in Hindi, sounds hilarious when they do anyway. 22 languages share equal status and Hindi is on equal footing with Kannada, it is not the national language of India
There's no national language in India: Gujarat High Court


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2014)

This also happened to South Indians viz Tamils.
1991 Anti-Tamil violence of Karnataka - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 17, 2014)

Violence is always deplorable. It should not be the means of protest. So the people who hit those students should be properly punished.

But we should also try to look at the picture from another perspective.

If I remember correct, there were incidents of violence against Biharis in ?Punjab or Delhi. Marathi speaking people have been trying to get non-Marathis out of Bombay. This is not something 'exclusive' to Kannadigas. This may happen when and where ever there is a significant influx of non-native population into an area and that causes discomfort/job loss/troubles to native population. Land prices have skyrocketed and poor people cannot afford to own houses.

I am a Kannadiga who never knew a single alphabet of Malayalam now living in Kerala for the last 5+ years. I am fluent in conversational Malayalam which was the first thing I learned on landing here. I am aware that some of my colleagues here may think that I am denying them a job and hence I am watchful. There a lot of Kannadigas working here in Kerala with generally good standing. Each and every one of such people I have met have done the same thing - learn the local language. It is an asset not a liability. It changes the attitude of people when they see that you know their language/trying to learn it. It is enough to just make an effort even - need not be a master.

As far as the people who say that the natives should learn Hindi - "You come to my house, you have my food and water, you sleep in my bed and you command that I learn your language? Get out!."

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Learn Spoken Kannada



Excellent link. Thank you. Hope it helps many.


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> As far as the people who say that the natives should learn Hindi - "You come to my house, you have my food and water, you sleep in my bed and you command that I learn your language? Get out!."
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



You are forgetting Hindi is our national language.I live in Hyderabad for sometime. People there are helpful even though they can't speak Hindi fluently they will try to help you and they are not as rude. 
As far as i know both Tamil and Kannada hate outsiders they should understand we all live in India.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2014)

^Nope. Hindi is NOT our National language
22 languages together share equal status
There's no national language in India: Gujarat High Court


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2014)

Hindi is NOT our National language. 
You know the pain when people argue about this here? 

On the other hand at least three people in my office have asked me if I am from North India, due to the fluency of my Hindi. I am from South. so yea, we speak it just fine. 

I get very offended when people insult Kannada or Karnataka. as a matter of fact Kannada isn't even my mother tongue.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know, but as long as there are more than 3 languages in a country, language based hostilities will persist.

It's mostly because people are distrustful of those who don't speak their language. Many of you might have known the feeling when someone starts talks to a third person in their own language while you are still present in that conversation. You don't know what they are talking about, they could be insulting you for all you know right under your nose.

The mentality for language based hostilities is probably similar. Couple that with excessive pride for ones state and you've got potential xenophobia for outsiders. They are lead to believe that their local culture is threatened by these outsiders who are already taking their jobs and now taking over their land. Even though we have the freedom to travel and settle any where in the country, some local people are still not so enthusiastic about it.

Similar cases have occurred in Mumbai with North Indians being on the receiving end. Only the agenda is a bit more political in nature.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @Gollum, I am surprisingly fascinated, not in the wrong or negative sense, to learn that you speak Konkani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHeers,

Took me a while to read konkani written in english 
its supposed to be my mother tongue but Hindi is my mother tongue.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't know, but as long as there are more than 3 languages in a country, language based hostilities will persist.
> 
> It's mostly because people are distrustful of those who don't speak their language. Many of you might have known the feeling when someone starts talks to a third person in their own language while you are still present in that conversation. You don't know what they are talking about, they could be insulting you for all you know right under your nose.
> 
> ...



True that,
For noth indians, all south indians are madrasis

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Hindi is NOT our National language.
> You know the pain when people argue about this here?
> 
> On the other hand at least three people in my office have asked me if I am from North India, due to the fluency of my Hindi. I am from South. so yea, we speak it just fine.
> ...



I keep forgetting kannada, there are so many accents of it.


Spoiler



tale haad aagide


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2014)

I was in Bangalore for around 3 years and I know Tamil,Telugu only. One fine day, after watching a movie late night, me and my friends returned to our home. On the way, we were talking about how crappy the movie was and suddenly 3 guys came in front of us and told us to speak in Kannada. We didn't say anything and we left. After taking few steps one came at us with an knife and by hair's distance I escaped. Since we outnumbered them, the other decided not to go ahead and he stopped that guy. Think what would have happened if we were just 2-3 people.

This is not happening always, but yes in a worrysome count IT IS happening. When they will come to their senses? No. Will it stop? No. If this one changed, a new one born. I am not hearing this is any other part of the country but Karnataka. Who's to blame? No idea.

If a drunken guy say this, does it make right? No. He didn't simply do it just because he is drunk. He did it because it was hiding inside him. Whatever it is, strict action needs to be taken(which I heavily doubt) in order to reduce these kind of incidents from happen anymore.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> I was in Bangalore for around 3 years and I know Tamil,Telugu only. One fine day, after watching a movie late night, me and my friends returned to our home. On the way, we were talking about how crappy the movie was and suddenly 3 guys came in front of us and told us to speak in Kannada. We didn't say anything and we left. After taking few steps one came at us with an knife and by hair's distance I escaped. Since we outnumbered them, the other decided not to go ahead and he stopped that guy. Think what would have happened if we were just 2-3 people.
> 
> This is not happening always, but yes in a worrysome count IT IS happening. When they will come to their senses? No. Will it stop? No. If this one changed, a new one born. I am not hearing this is any other part of the country but Karnataka. Who's to blame? No idea.
> 
> If a drunken guy say this, does it make right? No. He didn't simply do it just because he is drunk. He did it because it was hiding inside him. Whatever it is, strict action needs to be taken(which I heavily doubt) in order to reduce these kind of incidents from happen anymore.



OMG! For real?

Personally I believe that people can say whatever they want to say and we can ignore it. But physical assault is not acceptable under any circumstance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> OMG! For real?
> 
> Personally I believe that people can say whatever they want to say and we can ignore it. But physical assault is not acceptable under any circumstance.



Yes, for real. I stayed in BTM Layout and we went to mauthi nagar(only closest non-mall theatre for tamil movies) for movie and it happened. This is the main reason I avoided that theatre at night times and preferred malls like Forum/Gopalan for pure safety. I don't want to get into a fight, as it will do more harm than good. So we backed up instead of proceed further.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2014)

Been two years in Karnataka, never faced any problem. Most people here know Hindi anyway. This incident is an aberration.

I can manage Kannada now. Not fluent in anyway, but I understand most of it and I can speak after thinking a lot.

oh btw, North Indians need to emphasize on the the "da" and not pronounce it as "Kannad". I find that irritating.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Similar cases have occurred in Mumbai with North Indians being on the receiving end. Only the agenda is a bit more political in nature.


Before that South Indians were targetted.

"Lungi uthayo, pungi bajayo."

Bal Thackeray and the rise of Shiv Sena in Maharashtra : Bal Thackeray, News - India Today


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^Nope. Hindi is NOT our National language
> 22 languages together share equal status
> There's no national language in India: Gujarat High Court



Thanks for enlightening me I was not aware of this.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> WTF...Got 2 months to learn Kannada.... *HELP*


Just say " gothilla" until you learn it fully


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2014)

lol, anyone still in doubt if indians are racist?


----------



## srkmish (Oct 18, 2014)

India is one of the worst countries in the world. So not a surprise.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2014)

It has more people, so it has more of good as well as bad


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2014)

One of my friend posted this

*i.imgur.com/wvE1VL8.png


----------



## moniker (Oct 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> One of my friend posted this
> 
> *i.imgur.com/wvE1VL8.png



Your friend's analogy is flawed. Here wearing revealing clothes ~= not knowing Kannada. A section of people are accused for molesting women who wear revealing clothes. A section of kannadigas are accused for assaulting people for not knowing kannada. I don't find the accusation to be misplaced here.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2014)

My Engineering friend's always say that if they speak to the lab instructor in Kannada they go all calm and help you out,but if you speak in English, they don't give you any extension or anything


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2014)

Blaming a whole community based on the actions of few people is plain stupid.Ive been to Karnataka ,and I must say-that in my experience, the people there were nice and helpful,much better than some impolite ones from kerala(shots fired !!)
But people will always categorise you if you are from an another state ,like some of us stare at foreigners like they are aliens.IMO most of the people have that mindset that someone not originally from the state,doesnt really deserve to stay here.Few put their thoughts into action.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2014)

Racism is not limited to Karnataka. Have seen racism countless times in my city too. Though once i recall the guys from north east confronted the racist and he ran away later  . Oh and if you see the statistics of women being raped, most of the rape cases do not involve them wearing "revealing outfits". It happens to women wearing sarees equally. Lets not generalize.


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2014)

moniker said:


> Your friend's analogy is flawed. Here wearing revealing clothes ~= not knowing Kannada. *A section of people are accused for molesting women* who wear revealing clothes. *A section of kannadigas are accused* for assaulting people for not knowing kannada. I don't find the accusation to be misplaced here.


Not really a section in the second case, is it?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 23, 2014)

So the diseases is spreading from Maharashtra to other part of the countries


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 23, 2014)

You have no idea of language politics in South India, do you? Things in Mumbai were never this bad, even when Shivsena was formed and Thackeray was considered as the leader by Marathi Mumbaikars. 

Don't go by hype in media.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 23, 2014)

Sad BTW the content says "26 years old engineering student" 

Really? Something wrong with news or information.

To this news focussing more about north east lets put some facts not told by media.

1.
South and North indians experience  racial attack in N.E as well.
 I know my friends in places like meghalaya you cant come out after 6pm.You get robbed.
People beat you if you go out. But media wont report. Its a common thing in NE.

The problem is with National integration and cultural integration.

2.
All north east states have special exemptions in consititution like
 Article 371A,371B,371C,371F,371G,371H - Nagaland,Assam,Manipur,Sikkim,Mizoram,Arunachal

Crazy isn't it? 
They have exclusive right for locals and no chance to become a domicile.
We can't buy land or settle in jobs (so no immigration from other states).
Special customary laws and personal laws.
and so much crazy exclusion in constituition of india .


Read this in Indian constitution and how these ppl enjoy in their state without immigration.

The same with Jammu and Goa (Article 370 and 371I).

Time to remove this discrimination in name of state and cleanup laws and constitution or no point arguing.

Now media painting kannadigas as bad is wrong. The need of hour is removing discrimination in the system and laws  first.


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 23, 2014)

If we talk about generalizing a state based on few person's behavior, this is nothing compared to what other states are doing. Just because we hear lot of rape cases in Delhi does not mean all people in Delhi are rapists. 

 I have been to Chennai, Kerala and even Delhi. In Bangalore, atleast we can survive speaking hindi or any other south indian language, try that in Chennai. Trust me, I learnt tamil enough to manage my regular life -autos, buses, groceries when I was in Chennai. 
I am not saying it is mandatory to learn.. but its our life, if we want to make it easier learn it and not whine about it. 

In Delhi, I dont know why everybody used to ask me "am I madrasi?" as if I came to take their land. I speak Hindi fluently, which confused them how come I know hindi. That thought of "outsider" is there everywhere in India. 

*Being educated we are now open minded, but you cannot expect the same from others... If you are still defending your points rather than understanding how "India" is, and still expecting other people to change...It does not make you any different than those guys who attacked the student...*

Most of my colleagues always group with their own language speaking friends no matter how hard we try to mingle with them. (not true for all..But most). If that racism or language based behavior is there in "educated" peoples mind, how can you expect "uneducated" people to understand.

I agree that what has happened is not acceptable, but this is how "India" is and not only karnataka. Lower class people will always be insecure and you cannot preach all this equality funda to them. This is true across all over India. Delhi rapes, Mumbai racism against Biharis..Atleast bangalore is last in this area..

Being an "educated" person, we need to understand how "India" is and either we try to "adjust" to the place by learning a bit of language or "quit" whining about it.. Try to "BE A ROMAN IN ROME!" and stop pointing fingers..


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2014)

hard_rock said:


> If we talk about generalizing a state based on few person's behavior, this is nothing compared to what other states are doing. Just because we hear lot of rape cases in Delhi does not mean all people in Delhi are rapists.
> 
> I have been to Chennai, Kerala and even Delhi. In Bangalore, atleast we can survive speaking hindi or any other south indian language, try that in Chennai. Trust me, I learnt tamil enough to manage my regular life -autos, buses, groceries when I was in Chennai.
> I am not saying it is mandatory to learn.. but its our life, if we want to make it easier learn it and not whine about it.
> ...


Great post.


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2014)

My friend works in ISRO, he confirmed this himself, he said that public transport workers like Bus conductors are very abusive of people who cannot speak kannada.


----------



## ravi847 (Oct 31, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> As far as the people who say that the natives should learn Hindi - "You come to my house, you have my food and water, you sleep in my bed and you command that I learn your language? Get out!."


what do you mean by your house and your bed?
Its not like you own Karnatka or something.
It is an integral part of India and you guys seriously need to understand that!!!

And also whoever thinks they will be treated the same by speaking Kannada forget it..My uncle works for bangalore government and he speaks fluent Kannada and yet faces discrimination on a daily basis.
Young people are mostly cool though except a few ...Its mostly the grown ups and old people


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 31, 2014)

tkin said:


> My friend works in ISRO, he confirmed this himself, he said that public transport workers like Bus conductors are very abusive of people who cannot speak kannada.



those people are the scum. like, literally.
uneducated, boorish. its not just in karnataka, you'll find these kind of people everywhere.

the best way to deal with this is to properly educate children from an early age and to impart upon them knowledge and manners.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 31, 2014)

in North east they don't beat the migrants  they just kill them......................in 2000's Bodos killed a lot bihari -UP migrant but Karma is a ***** , Now Bangladeshi migrants are pouncing the bodos and Assamese


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Bodos?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bodos?



A ethnic and lingual community in assam


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2014)

Something retarded happened today.

*twitter.com/ashwinsid/status/528534874768961537

*twitter.com/ashwinsid/status/528534424967577601


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2014)

^^ The exact kind of thing which is a threat to unity. And they are building Statue of Unity. -_-


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2014)

ico said:


> Something retarded happened today.
> 
> *twitter.com/ashwinsid/status/528534874768961537
> 
> *twitter.com/ashwinsid/status/528534424967577601


I can't even....

But is this verifiable?


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can't even....
> 
> But is this verifiable?


yea, completely verifiable. Posts on Facebook was well.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2014)

People get into fights for various reasons..And then finally, the locals enrage in kannada and saying outsider, speak in kannada! protecting their territory, all from the genes. Nothing unusual here.. pretty normal.

happens even in the most posh localities, if the other person doesn't know kannada! 
bus, parking lots to Armani shops!

Example, at a movie theater queue! 
A nicely dressed lady gets put aside coz she is searching her for confirmation, then some guy goes in... b1tch gets enraged and says few stuff,we say STFU b1tch.. then she says speak in kannada! 

unfortunately for her,we turned out to be local college students that triumph in kannada trash talking..LOL.. damn she was angry.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2014)

ico said:


> yea, completely verifiable. Posts on Facebook was well.



Wow. That's SS/MNS level bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> People get into fights for various reasons..And then finally, the locals enrage in kannada and saying outsider, speak in kannada! protecting their territory, all from the genes. Nothing unusual here.. pretty normal.
> 
> happens even in the most posh localities, if the other person doesn't know kannada!
> bus, parking lots to Armani shops!
> ...



Plot twist


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh GOD and I was completely unaware of this kind of language discrimination in our country. Thanks to this thread, I'll stay alert. I'm moving to Coimbatore next week, I was thinking about that if english work there or not. But after reading all this I can't think at all.
Seriously, Even I never imagined that there can be such kind of discrimination WTF.
Better I hope to find some good company in train. 

So how many and which states are sick of this decease ? What about PUNE ? I'm going to live in Pune for about two years.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

^^ You are coming to my city next week? I am also staying in Coimbatore. And this thing is not common for all place. And I can say this safely, that Tamil Nadu is better in this aspect compared to Kerala/Karnataka. No idea about Pune.


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

^^ yes and I was thinking to roam around city to see its culture but after reading this I'm thinking to stay at the Coimbatore Junction


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

^^ Coimbatore is the safest and peaceful city in TN next to Chennai IMO. I have lived in a lot of places and find Coimbatore a lot better and peaceful. So don't worry about it.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't worry [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] Pune is safest city. I have lived there and find it a lot better than any other city.


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

[MENTION=47611]furious_gamer[/MENTION] Thank you mate, your words reduced my headache 
  [MENTION=147820]Rajat Giri[/MENTION] Thanks mate. I'm going there for two years.

I never visited south and was excited about going there, to interact with people there, making some friends. I found it interesting to have tourist in our city. I personally feel very happy when I talk someone who don't know Hindi and belong to some other country or state. I thought everyone think like this but this kind of thinking is beyond my imagination.
Anyway nice to know something new.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2014)

Rajat Giri said:


> Don't worry [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] Pune is safest city. I have lived there and find it a lot better than any other city.



Someone made a video about a girl walking for 7 hours in Pune. There was not a single instance of cat calling.


----------

